# New Michigan made bicycle ~AUTOBIKE~



## morchella man (Apr 13, 2010)

I took a drove to Troy Michigan today and visited the site of Autobike HQ. Was really impressed with the system they have. There bikes offer built in bluetooth and the bike has its own App. What sets this bike apart from others, is that they use a computer chip which controls the cadence and the gear ratio. Completely customizable when using the App. The reason I checked it out was to see if they are thinking of making a kit for a mountain bike and sure enough, They are! check out this bicycle. Quality materials! 

www.evolvethebike.com

Autobike


----------



## Homer48088 (Sep 11, 2008)

morchella man said:


> I took a drove to Troy Michigan today and visited the site of Autobike HQ. Was really impressed with the system they have. There bikes offer built in bluetooth and the bike has its own App. What sets this bike apart from others, is that they use a computer chip which controls the cadence and the gear ratio. Completely customizable when using the App. The reason I checked it out was to see if they are thinking of making a kit for a mountain bike and sure enough, They are! check out this bicycle. Quality materials!
> 
> www.evolvethebike.com
> 
> Autobike


Thanks for the plug. We love getting people on our bikes so that we can see their reaction. There's nothing close to it in the marketplace, so it has to be ridden to believe. It is the world's first SMART bike made and it's made here.


----------



## carmelasmith (Dec 8, 2013)

Would love to get one of those bikes as well with build in gps in it


----------



## Homer48088 (Sep 11, 2008)

carmelasmith said:


> Would love to get one of those bikes as well with build in gps in it


Don't need the bike for GPS, you can use your phone. The bike talks to the phone, the phone talks to the world.


----------

